# Frog Choking/Puking Stomach?



## Nate

I've heard about frogs puking up their stomachs but mine just looks like it's choking... He's/She's stroking her head/mouth and "retching" or opening their mouth trying to get something out. Should I be worried/help the frog out? (Heard that's bad and usually results in death of frog so I'm kind of hesitant.)


----------



## jubjub47

This frog of mine is still doing great after something similar a long while ago.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/33903-odd-tongue-observation.html


----------



## cheezus_2007

its prob. just molting........(shedding its skin...) so no worries...... i could be wrong but when they molt it usually looks as if they are choking....


----------



## Nate

The frog's all good now. It regurgitated it's stomach and is now out hunting. 

Thank you Tim and cheezus!


----------



## cheezus_2007

i had a vietnamese blue flying frog that def. regurgitated its stomach once.... it was knarly.....a bunch of dead crickets and such....im pretty sure it just overate or something but it was gross haha anywho...... i'm glad your frog made it


----------



## tclipse

I had this same problem this morning.. my female had a cheard made of fruit flies and was dry heaving. It only seemed to last about 30 seconds.. I took her out, wiped the mess off, and she's acting normal again.


----------



## D3monic

Frog bulimia...the new epidemic.


----------



## Jesuscastillo2005

I have a problem with my female American toad she’s like trying to swallow and and she takes air through her mouth is she choking? I don’t know what to do Is this normal?


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Jesuscastillo2005 said:


> I have a problem with my female American toad she’s like trying to swallow and and she takes air through her mouth is she choking? I don’t know what to do Is this normal?


Please start a thread in this section:









General Health & Disease Treatment


Sick frog? Maybe we can help




www.dendroboard.com





When you do, it would help a lot if you would cut and paste these questions into your post and insert your answers:









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------

